# GlasGarten Products Reviewed



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

I have Baxter AE. Gor to say I do love it. My shrimp are more actively picking at biofilm and out and about since over been using it. However it raised the tds wuite a bit. I keep my tds at 140 when doing water changes. In a week I uses it 4 days. And noticed a incline in my tds by 50. Other than the incline raise of my tds this is a great product


----------



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

Yep, the same thing happens with every powder supplement or food we put in our tanks. So yes keep an eye on the TDS.


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

Great review Tanner! Glad all the GlasGarten products are working out for you!


----------



## markisashrimp (Jan 27, 2014)

I recommend all these products for any shrimp keeper out there


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

This has become my staple product line to use on everything but their shrimp food. As i think almost all top line shrimp foods are close to the same and offer a good product.

But there betaglucen, Bacter AE, and shrimp food are top notch and next to none. I have been using this product now almost a year, and have loved it since day one. I do not feed it as often as it says. As I think that might be much feeding bacter AE daily, and I feed the betaglucen once a week. Baby food every 3 days. but all my shrimp love the baby food, adults to babies. Bacter AE really does create a nice film on anything! A little goes a long way, and on a fresh tank you can see the film develop and grow.

Bottom line, I agree buy it. It has worked for me and I would tell everyone to try it, and see if they get results better than what they are currently getting from their setups.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

I also love the Bacter AE. I started using it for some Sulawesi's I recently imported since they are such picky eaters and it has really helped since it increased the natural bioflim! I have also noticed that my shrimp in tanks where I have been using the Bacter AE are much less interested in other foods now so it is defiantly helping create a lot more biofilm since they aren't as hungry for prepared foods!


----------



## markisashrimp (Jan 27, 2014)

oblongshrimp said:


> I also love the Bacter AE. I started using it for some Sulawesi's I recently imported since they are such picky eaters and it has really helped since it increased the natural bioflim! I have also noticed that my shrimp in tanks where I have been using the Bacter AE are much less interested in other foods now so it is defiantly helping create a lot more biofilm since they aren't as hungry for prepared foods!


Funny thing you say that...ever since I started using the Bacter, my shrimps won't touch much of the prepared foods as often. But I am not complaining considering i won't have to spend much on prepared foods as often .
The bio-film is natural and better for the shrimps anyways


----------



## Master503 (Feb 8, 2012)

It look like I need to consider to change the brand for my shrimps as well. What are the cost and who sell it? Thanks


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

check out shop and swap there are a couple people that sell it here.


----------



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)

Can any one attach a photo of the biofilm that's form after using glasgarten Bacter AE, Please. And Thank you 
Do you know what's AE stands for?


----------



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)

And thank you for the time writing such a detail review. It's really great and helpful. I am searching for new shrimp products. And this's been really helpful!!roud:


dreamer_yoyo said:


> Can any one attach a photo of the biofilm that's form after using glasgarten Bacter AE, Please. And Thank you
> Do you know what's AE stands for?


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

dreamer_yoyo said:


> And thank you for the time writing such a detail review. It's really great and helpful. I am searching for new shrimp products. And this's been really helpful!!roud:



If I had to guess I would say 'Active Enzyme'


----------



## High5's (Jun 9, 2014)

Thank you for your monetary investment and the time it took to review this product. Very helpful information. There is an old saying you get what you pay for it's not always true, There is also another old saying the proof is in the pudding. From what I've read this product dose what it say it dose. It is a fact the that at the water parameters we shoot for dose not promote the formation of bio film. Nature's processes take time and there is nothing better than nature, I look forward trying this product again thank you for your time and investment to review this product .


----------



## Julianzh (Jul 28, 2011)

I have a question, is there an expire date for those products? if there is, how long?


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

Julianzh said:


> I have a question, is there an expire date for those products? if there is, how long?


great question. I'll contact the vendor and get you an answer.

My thoughts are the Bacter and BetaGlucans are dry powders, dont see why those would expire.


----------



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)

Oh, "active enzyme". This reminds me a product called "Biozym". 
It's a product made in USA, but not available for purchase in USA. 

In Asia, a lot of people recommend using this to successful keeping crystal red shrimps. What's unique about Biozym is that it can covert nitrate to nitrogen gas and release to air. This way, you don't have to do water change or very minimum water change. Since crs are very sensitive to environment change, if you can do very minimum water change, while maintaining a optimal environment, this would be very helpful.

I found a facebook in UK with details about Biozym:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Biozym-A-revolutionary-water-treatment-technology/271702372853309

If using Bacter AE, will it gives you the same result?? 




ravensgate said:


> If I had to guess I would say 'Active Enzyme'


----------



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)

What I know about "bacter" is the fresher the better the result. 
After you use it, you want to make sure it's close tight. Every time, the bacter get in touch with air, it's effect declines. 



bostoneric said:


> great question. I'll contact the vendor and get you an answer.
> 
> My thoughts are the Bacter and BetaGlucans are dry powders, dont see why those would expire.


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

dreamer_yoyo said:


> If using Bacter AE, will it gives you the same result??


No, its not the same type of product, Bacter AE is designed to create biofilm. It is not designed to perform like Biozym. I think you are confused by the intent of this product.

Many users have given me feedback that over time using this product their shrimp will consume less prepared foods because the majority of their diet is being satisfied by the biofilm Bacter AE is creating.

:biggrin:




GlasGarten said:


> Bacter AE Micro Powder adds important microorganisms, amino acids and enzymes to your aquarium. It enhancing water quality and improving the development of biofilms, which are essential for shrimp. The biofilms thus created provide them with a valuable staple food rich in beneficial proteins, especially improving the survival rate of young shrimplets. In addition, live probiotic bacteria improve the nutrient uptake of the shrimp and influence their digestive processes in a positive way.
> • furthering biolms in your aquarium
> • biofilms provide Shrimp with a valuable staple food rich in beneficial proteins
> • probiotic bacteria influence their digestive processes in a positive way
> ...


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

When I move in a couple of weeks I will be starting new tanks and will be using the Bacter AE without any livestock in so I will try to document the biofilm growth


----------



## Julianzh (Jul 28, 2011)

dreamer_yoyo said:


> Oh, "active enzyme". This reminds me a product called "Biozym".
> It's a product made in USA, but not available for purchase in USA.
> 
> In Asia, a lot of people recommend using this to successful keeping crystal red shrimps. What's unique about Biozym is that it can covert nitrate to nitrogen gas and release to air. This way, you don't have to do water change or very minimum water change. Since crs are very sensitive to environment change, if you can do very minimum water change, while maintaining a optimal environment, this would be very helpful.
> ...


will there be any chance I can find those products here? in the US


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

Julianzh said:


> will there be any chance I can find those products here? in the US


which products?

GlasGarten is readily available, biozym can be located if desired.
send me a PM if you want more info.


----------



## King7 (Jun 8, 2010)

Did you hear back regarding the expiration?


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

King7 said:


> Did you hear back regarding the expiration?


Yes I did early this morning. 
Thanks for reminding me. 



GlasGarten said:


> There is no expiration time necessary for this, cause it's a dry product.
> You can use this for more than 2 or 3 years... no problem.
> But keep it dry...


Great news!


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

After reading allot on bacter ae, I think it does stand for active enzyme. But I don't know what it is or cannot find where it is listed.

Biozym can be found state side.


----------



## Julianzh (Jul 28, 2011)

sbarbee54 said:


> After reading allot on bacter ae, I think it does stand for active enzyme. But I don't know what it is or cannot find where it is listed.
> 
> Biozym can be found state side.


i would love to try out the one for shrimp. where can i find it here?


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

What product are you looking for the bacter ae is sold on the forum by 2-3 different sellers


----------



## Julianzh (Jul 28, 2011)

sbarbee54 said:


> What product are you looking for the bacter ae is sold on the forum by 2-3 different sellers


Biozym. 

i only can find it on the "auction" site but only has the pill type and not the liquid type.


----------

